# Hatching blastocyst



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering how many of you have had a hatching blastocyst onboard and what the result was, purely out of curiosity 

Thank u for any replies xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I had a hatching blast in my last ivf cycle and had a bfp but it subsequently failed. Did you have one. If its hatching after a defrost I think that's good as its progressing well!


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just wanted to pop on and wish you lots of luck Audi! I don't had direct experience of that but from what I've read on here, a hatching blast is amazing and I would say its looking very promising for you.    

When's your OTD??xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hey bambi, 

Thank you OTD is 17th eek! Embryologist has given is a 10/15% sucess rate, they graded the blast a 5ab and apparently in our clinic a 5aa is the best  so a little confused why the percentage is so low, never mind in my eyes it's got as good a chance as any.  Not long til u start stimming Hun ?9th july? bet u can't wait keeping everything crossed for u xx

Cornishtwinkle- thanks for ur reply, I'm sorry to hear that your BFP didn't continue, yes ours is a hatching blast following being frozen xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gosh 10-15% seems really low   I'm sure u have ur little miracle on board there and you will help get their success rates higher  
The 17th isn't far away at all... Think that's when my first stimms scan will be... Can't believe your wait will be over then already... Least u know with that already hatching it will be implanting over the next few days. Did they just defrost one? xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Yes only defrosted one as only one was good enough to be frozen, I'm so so grateful that it thawed ok though I'm generally a lot more calm this cycle but I was a lot more apprehensive waiting for the phone call this time around, however as soon as they phoned I felt immediately relieved and extremely calm again 😊

I hope u have lots planned over the next few weeks to keep your mind occupied? I'm just gonna be pottering around the house and garden this weekend and enjoying the sun 😎 back to work on Monday so just need to make some plans for the evenings however I'm going to try my best to just enjoy this 2ww as I was soo ill on the last one I couldn't enjoy it, the 2ww is the closest we have been to actually being pregnant so I'm gonna chèrish every moment xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes you make sure you enjoy the sun, we've just been and bought new garden table and chairs, having friends round for BBQ tonight. Off to Spain on Wednesday for 6 days so will be back for my first scan then should all move quickly then  looking forward to just chilling out for the week and getting some sun on my follies.   I get more eggs this time. 
Will be thinking of you on the 2ww chiccy and really hope this is your time   xx


----------



## JaneyMac (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi AudiPrincess,


I had a hatching blast and I am 22 weeks pregnant   .  I too only had one to freeze so therefore one to defrost.  It was a 5AA before thaw and a 2AB after.  I just had a feeling this was going to be the one and I really hope yours is too.  


Jane xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Bambi OTD is actually the 16th I just checked so one less day to wait lol xx

Jane- thank you for taking the time to reply, congratulations on your pregnancy really pleased it worked for you, your over halfway there now   did you do anything different on your frozen cycle? xx


----------



## JaneyMac (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Audiprincess,

I don't think I really did anything different with the frozen cycle than the fresh.  I didn't really follow any of the suggestions like pineapple, avoid caffeine etc, avoid alcohol (except during 2WW), rest after transfer etc etc for either of them.  Not that I am by any means suggesting this is rubbish and should not be done as there has to be some truth in it and everyone wants to have the best possible chance they can.  I'm just a great believer in what's meant for you won't go past you.  A bit airy fairy perhaps but it works for me.  

Re. symptoms.  I try not to pay too much attention to these but you just can't help yourself.  Weird thing with my frozen cycle was I was violently sick on the way home from transfer, strange!  I got piercing pains that afternoon in my side and I'm convinced it was early implantation.  I was a serial tester and tested positive from 5dp5dt.  Have you resisted the temptation to test yet?  

Jane x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Yeah I was completely OCD with fresh cycle, have been a lot more relaxed this cycle, I agree if its meant to be it will be, not that it helped when I got my BFN!

However I am feeling quite optimistic, but I was last time too, have resisted testing so far i was going to test sun/mon but OH now has to work on Monday so it with either be sun or Tuesday (OTD) then were both back to work wed.

Still before I get ahead of myself I still need to get passed tomorrow first xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Audi

Just popping on to see how you're doing?? Have u tested today?? Keeping everything crossed for u    xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hey bambi, hope ur havin a lovely holiday, yeah started brown spotting yesterday so caved in and tested BFN, BFN again this mornin too so not lookin good I'm afraid, OtD is tues xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nooo don't give up yet chiccy, there's loads of time for it to change, it's still far too early. It's not over until OTD!     xxx


----------

